# Workflow Advice: Premier + Neat Video Noise plugin + Davinci Resolve



## cayenne (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm getting ready to try to edit a bunch of video I took with my 5D3 a few weeks back (regular firmware, *NOT* Magic Lantern RAW). Much of it was in bars and I only used ambient light...so, as you might guess, I have a good bit of video noise I need to clean up.

1. I'm about to start learning Adobe Premier Pro CS6. I've previously used FCPX, but I want to start learning Premier and test the capabilities it has, and interaction with AE and other Adobe products I got as the Production Premium Suite.

2. I'm about to buy the _Neat_ video plug in, as that it appears to be the best noise reducer I can find to start with. Since I'm going to be working with Premier, I was going to pony up the $99 for Premier version (apparently they don't sell a once size fits all, I'd have to pay another $99 to get it for FCPX too).

3. I have been working with Davinci Resolve for color grading and really like it.

Now, here's the problem. At first, I was just going to do a somewhat typical Premier <->Resolve round trip scenario.

I was going to ingest through Premier, and export out using XML to premier....possibly even transcoding to ProRes for editing (not decided on this yet but might for speedier editing and rendering on the Premier side.).

I figured edit in Premier, then when done...export out xml...and come back into Resolve to do finish color grading...and if needed back to Premier, this time in full resolution for any final edits.

My problem....from what I understand, doing this...no color changes or, presumably the Neat Noise plugin work, even if done on full resolution (instead of ProRes) will not make it to Resolve when the xml comes out of REsolve

From what I'd read, my understanding was that the noise reduction should be done FIRST, *before* any other color correction/grading is done....so, how do I best arrange this workflow? 

I can only see at this point...that I'd have to edit premier...grade resolve...back to Premier to do noise reduction, but that would be AFTER Resolve where I will be doing color changes, possible gain increases...etc, which I'd think would not be ideal.

So, can someone give me some pointers here on how best to handle this workflow, so that I work in the best noise reduction possible in the best stage of the project?


Thanks in advance!!!

cayenne


----------

